# Best/Most Realistic Mockup You Ever Heard...?



## YoungComposer (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the best mockup you ever heard? 

For me, the top three I would have to say are...

1) Spitfire Demo- Colin O'Malley, "Raise The Atocha". Absolutely amazing demo of their Bespoke Range. It is probably one of the best mockups (and compositions) I have ever listened to.

2) Sample Modeling Demo- Sample Control, "Dreamworks Intro" (just the brass part).
The Brass in this demo is simply amazing. 

What are some of yours?


----------



## mark812 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of epic trailer music, but Thomas Bergensen is a mockup virtuoso. I'm also a big fan of Blakus' great work.


----------



## Justus (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/down/6-7-06/From_Sketch_Score/Mojo_Madness.mp3


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 19, 2013)

mark812 @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> I'm not a big fan of epic trailer music, but Thomas Bergensen is a mockup virtuoso. I'm also a big fan of Blakus' great work.



Yup, definitely another two masters. Blakus is amazing, loved his piece "Return". And as for Thomas Bergensen and his Hollywood Series demos....I they speak for themselves.

@Justus, wow great mockup!! Who's the composer? I would love to know which libs are used, sounds a bit like Hollywood Brass to my ears but I could be wrong.


----------



## mark812 (Jan 19, 2013)

YoungComposer @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> @Justus, wow great mockup!! Who's the composer? I would love to know which libs are used, sounds a bit like Hollywood Brass to my ears but I could be wrong.



Thomas Bergensen.


----------



## Justus (Jan 19, 2013)

mark812 @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> YoungComposer @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > @Justus, wow great mockup!! Who's the composer? I would love to know which libs are used, sounds a bit like Hollywood Brass to my ears but I could be wrong.
> ...



Yep, the piece must be like 6 or 7 years old. No Hollywood Brass back then. As far as I know Thomas used his custom samples.


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 19, 2013)

mark812 @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> YoungComposer @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > @Justus, wow great mockup!! Who's the composer? I would love to know which libs are used, sounds a bit like Hollywood Brass to my ears but I could be wrong.
> ...



Lol, of course it is


----------



## impressions (Jan 19, 2013)

I think mike verta's NASA soundtrack are brilliant mock-ups.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 17&start=0


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce-_J41LaS0

<3 Thomas Bergersen


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 19, 2013)

For those who have not already heard this piece...

"Raise The Atocha", Kind of reminds me of Silvestri's Night At The Museum score.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/demos

(11th from the bottom)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2013)

Andy B.'s La Mer:

http://www.vsl.co.at/Player2.aspx?Lang=1&DemoId=4043


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 19, 2013)

Andy Blaney's mockup

The Rite Of Spring (Fire)

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ngfire.mp3


----------



## mverta (Jan 19, 2013)

impressions @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> I think mike verta's NASA soundtrack are brilliant mock-ups.
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 17&start=0




I appreciate that, but no way.  

I put a fraction of the energy and time into my mock-ups that a Bergersen does, for the same reason I wouldn't bother taking a sex doll out to dinner first.

_Mike


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 19, 2013)

Guy Bacos's VSL demos impressed me by showing the value of articulation switching with sample performances, giving the virtual meal many more shades of color that it so often lacks. This does require a great deal of effort though, so there's no free lunch. But then I've heard that's true with a real instrument too, such as the violin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m00W14KqqOo


----------



## passenger57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stiltzkin @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce-_J41LaS0
> 
> <3 Thomas Bergersen


Amazing work. 
haha look at the idots in the youtube comments section trying to figure out where to steal the software.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 19, 2013)

mverta @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> impressions @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I think mike verta's NASA soundtrack are brilliant mock-ups.
> ...



ROTFL! Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Justin Miller (Jan 19, 2013)

so you're saying who makes the best mock up is pointless :o
I see the light...


----------



## YoungComposer (Jan 19, 2013)

passenger57 @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Stiltzkin @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce-_J41LaS0
> ...



Lmao, I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## mverta (Jan 19, 2013)

eyedee @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> mverta @ Sat Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that, but no way.
> ...



..which link are you using to the mock-up?

_Mike


----------



## alanbuchanan (Jan 19, 2013)

I think Bergersen has the most impressive I've ever heard. A while ago I tried doing a mockup of his mockup for an HS demo. I transcribed the thing by ear and then tried to get it as close as possible to the original. Ninety seconds' worth only, as it takes bloody ages. I tried to get as close as possible with my limited sources but judge for yourself:

Original
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce-_J41LaS0

Mockup
http://soundcloud.com/rorysmith/bergersenfinal


----------



## Ed (Jan 19, 2013)

Thomas Bergersen was doing "Most Realistic Mockup" even before VSL and QLSO. I JUST missed out the drama on Northern Sounds where he posted stuff made with Roland and Ultimate Strings (if I recall correctly) that people were accusing him of lying about it being sampled because they were too good. He was also using SB Live reverb at the time too. Bergersen changed everything.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 20, 2013)

the one thats up at the moment by marius mathazar.


----------



## Vartio (Jan 20, 2013)

Mojo Madness... and everything else by Thomas really.

btw I heard somewhere (here) that the percussion was truestrike on that demo.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 20, 2013)

Where's Alex Temple? 

As for me it totally depends on the style.

Jay Bacal is unbeatable for complex mockups.

Thomas Bergensen is a master in the epic genre.

Mike Verta is right up there, especially in the JW style.

Colin O'Malley does incredible things with samples.

And there's a ton of other names, each excel in some department.

Oh, I think I'm not too bad within a different genre too.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Jan 20, 2013)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> Where's Alex Temple?
> 
> As for me it totally depends on the style.
> 
> ...



+1 for Guy! I was about to pop your name on the thread... Love "Choral Rhapsody" on the VSL top five... all your video demos are breathtaking and I have your site bookmarked on my desktop so I can breeze on by and look at your latest gifts to the universe from time to time


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 20, 2013)

Justin Miller @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> so you're saying who makes the best mock up is pointless :o
> I see the light...



It only becomes pointless when you're not the best at it. 


One of my favourite TJ demos was Remembering the Past which he wrote in like an hour or so using the newly released VSL library.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 20, 2013)

Objectively I think TJ is the best, but I respond more emotionally to Mike and Colin's, with an honorable mention to our own Craig Sharmat.


----------



## mverta (Jan 21, 2013)

Ah, yes, eyedee...

That's because what you're hearing is the the sound of 80+ world-class musicians, with decades of experience, playing together as a cohesive unit, on the Fox scoring stage, with Shawn Murphy at the console.

Every player in the room playing every note with an expression which varies a billions ways, adjusting intonation and style to the players around them, and to the material they're playing. No two notes are the same; no two articulations alike, and the sound itself the organic, synergistic timbre of a room full of instruments resonating uniquely, and with each other.

Together they form a nexus so infinitely complex, beautiful, and evolving that to suggest our VI's are anything but a laughable, waxen imitation is not only to deny the sheer math of it, but the soul of it. 

A mock-up can sound convincing. But it can't ever feel like this, for those same billion reasons.




_Mike


----------



## Vision (Jan 21, 2013)

Maarten Spruijt should definitely be in this company..


----------

